# Social Category > General Chat Forum >  fast zombie versus slow zombie

## twinscythe12332

I'm a fan of zombie movies. The whole survival against all odds thing and my general enjoyment of horrors/comedies leads me towards both sides of the spectrum with zombie films.

But I digress. In zombie movies, you have two types of zombies.
THE SLOW ZOMBIE
these are slow re-animated living dead. freaky shiet.
THE FAST ZOMBIE
these run/sprint and devour. They tend to shamble about when there isn't fresh meat on the table, but get up to speed fast.

Since most zombie films show the zombies as devouring corpses because they're around instead of for sustenance, I think the slow zombie is more plausible. Sure, the zombie could be fast at the beginning. but once rigor mortis starts to set in, they should be struggling to move, and eventually they shouldn't be able to move at all.

what are your views?

----------


## tec0

Well let us start with the type of zombie. First you get your good old living dead Sharman Zombie that looks like a corps and move like one but they are very strong when it comes to hitting stuff and at the same time they make a good all around mess if it gets hit it by a car. 

Then you get your thinking Zombie it is able get past walls and electric wires but it is still slow moving and relentless especially if they get to a human. 

Now as fiction allowed the Zombie to evolve you get your bio-mutated human zombie. Fast moving hard hitting and more importantly they have cognitive abilities that is translated into stalking, hunting and ambushing people at night like standing behind a door when the victim think the room is empty.

Still a Zombie movie always have that humour about it. All in good fun.

----------


## Dave A

Seeing the funny side of horror kinda defeats the object, doesn't it?

----------

tec0 (08-Feb-10)

----------


## AndyD

I've pondered the zombie issue for many years but wouldn't usually bring up the subject in public. But, now you've mentioned it I have a few thoughts and can tell you it's no laughing matter. I even have a contingency plan ready for the day there's a zombie take-over....but I'll get to that in a minute.

Firstly the speed of zombie. I think zombies will always move slower than their live human counterparts, especially those benefiting from the adrenaline rush of seeing a zombie chasing them. The thing is that what zombies lack in speed and agility they make up for in stamina. Your common or garden zombie can keep up a steady 5 Kmh for days when in pursuit of its prey. I'm no expert but I suspect a recently fed zombie is probably faster than a malnourished one.

I reckon the cognitive or thinking mans zombie is just a figment of Hollywood's imagination. It's well know and widely accepted that zombies don't possess that kind of brain function, their actions stem from pre programmed responses at a genetic level similar to single cell organisms. It's their single mindedness that is their strength, without the constraints of fear and a conscience they are a formidable beast indeed.

Anyway my contingency plans are in place and have been for several years. My whole family, dog included, have a zombie suit. When the attack comes we all don the suits and head for safer territories. The crux or the plan is that if we don't talk and drool a lot whilst walking with a lumbering step we should go unnoticed and hopefully escape. It's not as easy as it sounds and takes practice so once a month we all do zombie drill to make sure we're all up to scratch with the procedure.

----------


## tec0

> Dave A > Seeing the funny side of horror kinda defeats the object, doesn't it?


  :Rofl: 

Well not really I love zombie movies and especially when stuff goes wrong for the humans. It is that much more interesting. But again I do like a Zombie movie with survivors. If everybody dies in a zombie movie the movie itself feels kind of useless.  

Secondly, there will be slow moving zombies but nature is about speed the fastest animals are normally the victor. And zombies had to evolve to keep up with modern weaponry. Normally the phenomena causing the zombies to appear in the first place messes around with human genetics so zombie evolution is really feasible.

There fearlessness and "1 item" attention span is there strongest point. Staying focused on a target until they or the target dies is probably what gives the zombie its âfear-factorâ 




> AndyD > Anyway my contingency plans are in place and have been for several years. My whole family, dog included, have a zombie suit.


As for fooling a zombie? Chances are that they function on fresh meat and no matter how bad you smell there is a real difference between rotting flesh and something that is still alive. Based on their primitive nature I think smell is there main focus point.  :EEK!: 

Best way to deal with zombies is fire, chainsaw, explosives and a shotgun. Also a big armoured 4x4 is also a ânice to haveâ item.  :Yes:

----------


## AndyD

> As for fooling a zombie? Chances are that they function on fresh meat and no matter how bad you smell there is a real difference between rotting flesh and something that is still alive. Based on their primitive nature I think smell is there main focus point.


You've never met my 14 year old Staffie, believe me a zombie won't know the difference between her and something long dead. :Smile:

----------


## tec0

> You've never met my 14 year old Staffie, believe me a zombie won't know the difference between her and something long dead.


Sounds like a zombie spy if you ask me  :Rofl:

----------


## twinscythe12332

being prepared is good. One thing we know zombies are deathly allergic to:

----------

tec0 (09-Feb-10)

----------


## tec0

Well in the dire moment of desperation we as South Africans cannot buy a gun never mind having a few shotguns stashed in a safe ready for that apocalyptic day when the dead becomes the un-dead. 

Still all South Africans have the born ability to improvise when the un-dead awakes. I recommend a few of these.   :Devil2:

----------


## tec0

As for fast zombies against slow zombies, got this little bit of info have a look at this. Its really interesting to see the fictional evolution.  :Cool: 

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Zombie

----------


## twinscythe12332

well, since we've moved onto survival strategies, where do you think the best place would be to escape zombies (in terms of numbers, not to see none at all)

----------


## tec0

Honestly “Robben Island” The building is basically a big strong room and with a few modifications you will be able to grow food in-doors and more importantly you will be isolated and safe. With enough supplies and a bit of ingenuity like “purifying sea water” stuff like that you will probably be safe and isolated from any zombie attacks. 

My second choice would be low populated areas and farm lands and open spaces. So that it would be easy to spot anything moving and more importantly you have enough space to “hide” in. This will allow growing food and surviving too. 

Third option would be a river and the biggest boat I can find. Bing in the middle of a big damn or river gives you a tactical advantage and you will be able to outrun anything and with basic fish-finder equipment stay safe from any mass attacks because you will see them coming even if they are under water.  Also you will have access to water and fish. Growing food is again an option but your space is limited “depending on the boat” 

I would stay away from cities and enclosed arias because you can get trapped easily however if one must one can probably consider fortifying a building with limited entrances better yet a police station may be a good place to clean out for oneself. There will be weapons and armour and armoured cars so it is a good place to set up camp the prison aria is build secure and will make for a good “safe-room” if the zombies wise up. 

Still an aria close to a dam or river is preferable because you can get food and water.  :Yes: 

Modifying a truck or something like that is not really practical unless if you live close to farmlands because getting a big truck trough blocked roads and stuff is really not going to help you at all. “You will be a sitting duck” 

What would you do? Where will you go?    :Confused:

----------


## tec0

Thought this would look cool with all the other posts  :Big Grin:

----------


## Dave A

:Zzzzz: 

Can I steer this towards vampires. Somehow, they're sexier and accordingly far more interesting.

How about vampire vs quick zombie? Any thoughts?

----------


## tec0

Well to give the zombie a proper chance lets go for the zombies or rather âmutated zombiesâ from âResident Evil Apocalypse.â Now the good doctor modified a few zombies that are able to process surroundings and they are good hunters.

Right from the vampires side I wish to bring in the vampires from âunderworldâ Reason being they are close to myth. âVampires in underworldâ are still allergic to sunlight and is accessibly brilliant in self defence and there order is disciplined. Not like those rejects from âBladeâ 

Now vampires will be able to move faster there attacks will be strategically better than that of a zombie. Still zombies are famous in swarm attacks and part of their strengths is there is just too many of them! 

Still with blade weaponry âit doesnât run out of bulletsâ and there added strength and speed the vampire will probably still be the victor here. However the vampire needs living blood and I am not sure that zombies classify as a food for them. If there are no healthy animals around and no humans, then the vampire will go down simply because of starvation. 

However will the zombies recognise the vampire? That I cannot answer because basically they are both âpart of the un-deadâ range of monsters. 

In the end vampires are better looking more sophisticated and may be able to survive. But the zombie is the ultimate survivor here âthey can eat anythingâ . Still zombies are not the ultimate fighters...

----------


## wynn

definitely in a garlic soaked tent inside a chapel within a field of garlic surrounded with a fence of silver tipped sharpened wooden stakes.

 :Cool:

----------


## tec0

That might actually work the only problem is vampires can set fire to everything and you will be lunch anyway. If it was me I go for the isolation island bit. Take the movie âI am legendâ How stupid do you have to be to live among zombies âintelligentâ zombies and your dwelling is made of wood? 

3 little pigsâ words of wisdom: when the big bad wolf comes calling you are better off in a place made of brick, stone and harden reinforced concrete with heavy 40cm tick vault doors. AKA a bank or something with big heavy doors and limited access. With all the recourses surrounding the aria something could have been done. 

Off all the places in all the word a wooden house would be my last option not my first option.  :Whistling: 

Still overall it was really not a bad movie  :Smile:

----------


## Superscenic

http://www.cracked.com/article_15643...ly-happen.html

<5 scientific reasons a Zombie Apocalypse could actually happen...Also I wouldn't stay on a boat because they can just walk underwater and climb up my anchor chain. 

@AndyD I am glad you have procedures and suits prepared. However I believe here in Cape Town a Zombie outbreak would occur during Newland's rugby season. Lots of people, traffic at a standstill and hordes of them pouring out of the stadium into the congestion.

Vampires don't scare me much because they value the scarcity of good/clean food and will not interfere with the cattle(us). According to America, Vampires seem to become utterly harmless and quite frankly retarded when subjected to the love obsession of stupid teens and EMO's.

The vast amount of Vampire wannabes and popular culture groupies will act as a buffer to minimize feeding impacting on the rest of us; as a vampire proclaiming him/herself will attract a sudden flashflood of american teens hoping to be fed upon. The Vampire will quickly become repulsed by such disgusting sycophancy and promptly wish to kill itself to escape. Hopefully not before tearing as many annoying teens to shreds as possible. Problem solved.

----------


## tec0

The truth is animating the dead is not âjust fictionâ Remember the supper rich that freezes their bodies in hope of reanimation. Well the world of medicine is limited and restricted to what the flesh and brain can handle before it dies. 

So what happens to a body and mind that will function forever? Well the mind can store massif amounts of information and it is said that we use about 2% and if you are really smart 3% of our brains. So if our DNA wasnât suicidal living forever would be possible and you will not go mad because the brain will not grow old. 

Sadly our DNA is suicidal and is programmed to break down. Now if you are a zombie your DNA structure will NOT stop to break down because DNA and sub systems like decomposition will still continue the process. If you can stop the DNA from killing it-self and you can stop decomposition then your brain will be intact. And more importantly it will be functional. How functional well it depends on what function is? Staying alive or playing computer games? Its function is staying alive so it will eat. But because the DNA can no longer break down the food may rebuild it and with time the brain my restore full function. 

However IF your DNA cannot rebuild and cannot be destroyed then YES you have yourself a Zombie.

Vampires I donât get? Because they cannot grow old they live on blood âplausibleâ but for some stupid reason they still can die of hunger so the DNA suicide program was not rewritten it is only placed on hold? Interesting concept but again it is a bit more complicated??

----------


## wynn

for those who don't understand

----------

tec0 (12-Mar-10)

----------


## tec0

Ever watched Shaun of the Dead? It is bloody brilliant  :Rofl:

----------


## wynn

in case of zombies break table

----------


## AndyD

Has anyone been watching The Walking Dead? It's a very good series.

----------

tec0 (14-Oct-12)

----------


## CrazyCow

What makes The Walking Dead a good series? It's been on recently, and with all the repeats, there's been not much else to watch!

----------


## CrazyCow

> What makes The Walking Dead a good series? It's been on recently, and with all the repeats, there's been not much else to watch!


Sorry it posted before I'd finished!!

The above is a serious question, not a critism. 
This thread has been very entertaining and enlightening. Previously I've avoided zombie movies cos the thought of them is quite frightening, and they resemble some people too closely, except for the eating people bit. 

I'd really like to know what makes this series good so I can watch it with new eyes.

----------


## tec0

It is a bit to human and too "well how else can I say this American??" Here you have thousands of zombies willing to eat you find you at any and all cost. Yet it shows the human mind at work. How we as humans will react and how they will survive. 

It is good to watch lots of drama human emotion and the action is not to bad. Human betrayal, how simple act can make people self-righteous and just conclude that they alone are right is just some of the aspects touched here.

----------


## AndyD

> What makes The Walking Dead a good series?


I just like the zombies, they're the classic slow moving variety and they seem to have some residual memory of when they were still human. They can only be killed by head trauma and they show no fear, they can even climb stairs...well some of them can at least. I also like the fact that every human that dies becomes a zombie, they don't need to be bitten. Even if someone dies of natural causes and there's no zombies around for miles that person still becomes a zombie anyway.

----------

tec0 (14-Oct-12)

----------


## wynn

I couldn't decide if this belonged here or in the BEE thread

----------


## ians

While driving through morning side a couple of weeks back, i noticed a black bakkie, big spots on the roof, tinted windows the whole deal, with "Zombie" reaction unit displayed on the back and sides, it was just after reading this thread so i turned around went back and took a pic with my phone, will load when i get around to downloade dit to my laptop.

----------


## AndyD

Well whoever they are they're obviously doing a great job, I haven't heard of a zombie being sighted in the Morningside area for years.

----------


## tec0

> Cambodian Troops Quarantine Quan'sul There has been a small outbreak of zombism in a small town near the border of Laos in North-Eastern Cambodia.
> 
> The culprit was discovered to be mosquitoes native to that region carrying a new strain of Malaria which thus far has a 100 percent mortality rate and kills victims in fewer than 2 days.
> 
> After death, this parasite is able to restart the heart of its victim for up to two hours after the initial demise of the person where the individual behaves in extremely violent ways from what is believed to be a combination of brain damage and a chemical released into blood during resurrection.
> 
> Cambodian officials say that the outbreak has been contained and the public has no need to worry.
> 
> General Ary Serey had this to say, "We have obtained samples of this new parasite and plan to learn how it starts the heart and other major organs of the deceased. We intend to use this to increase the quality of life for all."
> ...


Fact or fiction... I don't know.... do you  :Huh:

----------


## wynn

You see even 'Peanuts' are not exempt

----------

tec0 (30-Oct-12)

----------


## ians

Pic of bakkie as  i mentioned. I saw it again earlier this week, driving around Dave's area. Dave, they werent looking for you by any chance  :Alien: 

Zombie apocalypse response team, Could it be Dean and Sam?

----------


## ians

They say you must cut off a zombies head to kill it and you shouldnt worry about it, because it is already dead. I suspect my ex wife might be a zombie. :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## wynn

This is the way to bury em

----------


## johndice

I'd prefer slow zombies than fast zombies anyday.

----------


## Rafael

I was actually watching Walking Dead season 3 last night and yes I would prefer slow zombies they look a whole lot easier to kill

----------


## tec0

> I was actually watching Walking Dead season 3 last night and yes I would prefer slow zombies they look a whole lot easier to kill


The trick is not one slow zombie but 100 of them... Eventually they will get you not because they are fast or smart but rather because it is a never ending stream of madness. Eventually you will run out of strength and or bullets... 

I lost interest in the Walking Dead season 3... To much emo to little proper action and sound decision making. See the writer don't value human life thus the characters will not value life. There is always this idea that if there are no government there will not be respect for life and fights to the death for people's entertainment BS...

But that is just me...  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## wynn

And you thought it was all bullshit? Here's proof.

----------


## wynn

And you thought this thread was dead???? mmmmh!

----------


## pmbguy

I think the hardest part about a Zombie Apocalypse will be pretending I’m not excited

----------


## wynn

Well this guy is prepared, you might have to read the writing in the dust on the tailgate

----------

